
Experimental “Never slow mode,” Chrome tries to stop Web devs making it slow - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/with-experimental-never-slow-mode-chrome-tries-to-stop-web-devs-making-it-slow/
======
kristianp
Original source of story with link to the commit:
[https://www.chromestory.com/2019/02/google-is-testing-a-
neve...](https://www.chromestory.com/2019/02/google-is-testing-a-never-slow-
mode-for-chrome/)

------
austincheney
Let’s see if Chrome takes this seriously by eliminating _addeventlistener_ and
slow abstractions from DOM access, like query selectors.

